# Job agents



## George_Z (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi there, my friends. I’m George, a non-native English speaking teacher of English language. My wife and I are looking for some agents to help with job seeking procedures. Are there any you know? Pls share your knowledge. Thx in advance.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

You will have very little chance if you don't go to a school in person. Almost all the job agents are ineffective.


----------

